# jerky locomotive



## gravelhauler1414 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a few locomotives, not DCC, that when placed on the track, and the power is turned up halfway, the locomotives go around in a jerky motion. they run great for a bit of the track length, then slow down, or stop, then proceed again. Anyone have any idea of what is going on.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum, 
feel free to introduce yourself in the intro thread.

there can be various reasons you experiencing this.

1. dirty, oxidized track and/or poor joints (engine slowing down)
2. dirty oxidised wheels and or pick up springs in your loco (jerkiness )

solution to both - clean (take apart the loco). don't use to coarse of cleaning material, you going to scratch the surface and in turn have even faster oxidation in future. i used very fine grit water paper, pre-scuffed


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

gravelhauler1414, welcome to the forum! My first guess is that you have dirty track and/or dirty wheels. Another good guess is a transformer wire poorly connected to either the transformer or the track. A loose connection can produce those symptoms.

Check your wiring from transformer to track: make sure you have tight, clean connections. Look at the metal wheels on your locomotive or tender---clean them with a mild soap solution on a q-tip. For the track, *unplug the transformer.Now, take that same mild, soapy soltion and wipe down the top and inside surfaces of your rails. Those are the basic first steps to try before anything else. Come to think of it, look at the power cord to your transformer, too: is it frayed, or is the plug loose in the wall outlet?

Best of luck,*


----------



## gravelhauler1414 (Jan 5, 2010)

OK, what do you suggest to clean the track and wheels and pickups? What exactly is a pickup spring?


----------



## gravelhauler1414 (Jan 5, 2010)

The transformer is brand new. I will check the wiring. I have 2 seperate tracks, and the loco works the same way on both. I have 2 seperate transformers for both track. As I don't have DCC. Both locos worked fine for a bit, but now are acting up.


----------



## gravelhauler1414 (Jan 5, 2010)

thank you for welcoming me to this forum. Glad to be here.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Gravel,

It's good to have you with us. I'd definitely look at the loose transformer wire or dirty-track/dirty wheels scenario. Like lubricants, everyone has a different opinion on cleaning products. I use 409 on a q-tip or a paper towel for wheels and track, and again, unplug it first! Finally, pickup springs: think of some flat, metal spring that presses against a wheel or axle to transfer voltage to the electric motor in your locomotive.


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

i picked up a good tip on youtube use goo gone on a rag works great on track.


----------



## gravelhauler1414 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank You to all that replied. I used goo gone and the problem of a jerky train is gone. 
Anyone know how how reduce wheel slip of an engine. I have cleaned the wheels, and track thoroghly.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

there are products to increase traction on wheels. but i would recommend against anything like that. in case your loco gets stuck on something (derailed car, tool) and prevented from running it will just spin wheels. with traction tires it will not, potentially burning out either motor or your power pack.

what you can do is add weight to your loco to increase adhesion


----------



## gravelhauler1414 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok thank you. The loco that I have has a lot of weight. Its an old steam engine. the tender has the pickup in it. I will upload a pic of it soon. I have a slight grade on my track and it seems to slip a little unless i turn up the power.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just saw this post.

I would like to ask, (unless I missed it?)

What gauge are you running?

Though clean track in all gauges all ways help.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

